# escape proof windbreakers



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

i have an 11 month dog that thinks his name is houdini !!!!
i've tried using a stake and line but you would not believe the chaos that can create flying tables etc !!!!!!!!!!!
don't like using them but does anyone know of a houdini proof make of windbreak PLEASE !!
many thanks
drew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Best example of a dog anti-escape device we've ever seen was on the municipal site at Bourges. The owner put out 4 stakes enclosing an area outside the caravan door about the size of a big groundsheet. She then tied a piece of blue tape to each stake at dog's nose level and that was it. 

For all the time we were there the 2 resident dogs ( labrador-type and terrier ) stayed within the boundary of the blue tape ! Whether they'd started off with an electric fence and gone on to the tape we shall never know - I didn't feel able to ask as my Polish is non-existant and various smiles and gestures failed to find any useful information !

G


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

SOUNDS A GREAT IDEA
WONDER IF MY GENIE CAN PRODUCE ENOUGH JUICE TO STOP THE PESKY MUTT
CHEERS
DREW


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

mr bluesky, Take another look at your dogs expression, the article you request has not been made yet


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

see what you mean
got him from the rescue home 8 weeks ago soft as anything but i don't think all the cuckoos are in the nest !!!!!!
been on 3 weekenders with him up to now
he has damaged a table - chair - leg on the awning - ate the kettle !!
ate my 7 year olds new tennis racket chewed the micro switch off controlling the buzzer on the retracting step !!!
everyone keeps telling me he will calm down in another year but i don't think the camper will last that long


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Aaagh! We've had exactly the same problem. Our solution was expensive but effective. Spend £500 plus on an Omnistor Safari Residence. With the windslip attached it's completely secure for our pooch and she can roam inside without a lead. In fact, if you look closely, you can see her looking out mournfully.

ian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

mrbluesky said:


> he has damaged a table - chair - leg on the awning - ate the kettle !!
> ate my 7 year olds new tennis racket chewed the micro switch off controlling the buzzer on the retracting step !!!


Blimey! You didn't mention that. I'm not so sure about my solution now. He'd probably have it for tea.


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

hi ian
great safari room
i think i might need to use something easier on the pocket for now !!
drew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi drew, sounds like a handful .. 8O

How about this ...

_Acrylic and stainless steel railings for the complete pro finish.This design is also available in the colours blue frosted white frosted and green frosted to prvide both a wind break and privacy perfect for balconies swimming pools decking and new building design_










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

hi jim
looks perfect should keep him busy for an hour or two 
i bet these come as standard kit on your rv gin palaces !!!
regards
drew


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

<he has damaged a table - chair - leg on the awning - ate the kettle !! 
ate my 7 year olds new tennis racket chewed the micro switch off controlling the buzzer on the retracting step !!!>

Entirly normal for new dogs or dogs in new homes Id say. We use our Safari room when the wathers poor but we clamp the front legs to the truck which is an option you can set up if you want so it saves on leads getting tangeled round it if we use leads and just the awning. Some of the time we kust use a noormal cheap staked out stripy affair available from beach shops.

Safari rooms can be picked up very inexpensivly, seems many are sold new with a MH used once then never touched again.

Broadview in Poole might have something.


----------



## 98034 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Drew,

We had exactly the same problem (4 dalmatians!!!) say no more, and one of the girls clearly has escaped from alcrataz in a previous life.

We were recommended to get in touch with a guy who has specially designed the windbreaks for people at dog shows.

We bought them and have used them at about 12 different dog showing weekends and so far not one escapey.....

They are great as they have a pole across the bottom and the top, stopping them from jumping over or slipping underneath, you can fix them to come of the motorhome or an awning.

The link to his website is Windbreak Leisure

I would ring him on his mobile as there is a big show this weekend in Scotland, or leave him a message he does always come back to you..

Good luck

Candy x


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

This looks a really good product. I can see the issue with 4 Dalmations, we are slightly better off with 3 Gordon setters, but not much.

How easy is it to erect and also how small to store ?

I had a valance made for the motor home by Broadview Blinds, in Poole so the potential escapes cant wander off under the MH. Im sure your aware theres a track that can be fitted to the MH with Sikaflex and small bolts. It looks fine if the job is done well.

Thanks again for this info, really useful.

Dave


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

looks like a great product
i forgot to mention he chewed 3 wooden poles off a stripy windbreaker 
then escaped yet again 
a strip along the side of the van sounds a great idea we usually have to put a line of boxes in his way 
Blue is really testing me on this but i have to find the ideal solution so i can enjoy glass of plonk or 2 !!
cheers
drew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Drew...perhaps you should try the knock-out gas ?

:lol: 

G


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

good point grizzly would i have to go to france or spain to get that product ???
i like your idea on the date rape drug i could put that in his favorite tipple rum and coke
drew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mrbluesky said:


> i like your idea on the date rape drug i could put that in his favorite tipple rum and coke
> drew


Ouch ! Surprised he has the inclination to escape if you feed him rum and coke ! Perhaps he doesn't like ice in it ?

A friend of mine relied on the flyscreen door of her van to hold her collie back. The dog went through it like a knife through butter. Very expensive to replace they are too.

G


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

i don't feed him rum but if he sniffs out my glass on the table its history
this dog has a bunch of bad habits makes you wonder what they get taught at the rspca centres !!


----------



## 98034 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry all,

Been away for the weekend and now back and catching up....

Easy to store, the material part (which is yacht sail fabric) fold up into a little carry pouch that they provide you with. The long poles also fit into a carry pouch / hold all that they give you and the metal spokes that go into the ground come in their own bag as well.

As for putting it up, well to be honest the first time, we ended up having a couple of drinks whilst looking at all the parts wondering where the hell to start....we ended up chucking away the instructions, they just confused us! Then common sense (or braveness induced by the alchol!) kicked in...

Having put them up numerous times all summer, I can now do it unassisted (very proud of this!!!)

In simple terms, you thread an end pole through the material and attach a metal spoke into the end, you then thread two round poles (the horizontal ones) through the material at the top and again at the bottom and slot them into the end pole at the joins. You carry on like this all the way round - doesn't take too long either..

Good Luck!

Candy x


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try this....Two dog cord anchor corkscrews where you want them. A length of wire stertched between them tightly. ( beware tripping hazard, but guess rum and coke will take care of that! ). Dog chain lead looped onto the wire, then you can plant your pooch exactly where you want him. He gets a good area to run in and you gets ya tipple in peace!

Q.E.D.................wot DOES that mean?


----------

